# How to become a vet.



## snakes123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well i have wanted to be a vet for a while now. But i was wondering what kind of marks i need to get in school.

Im not sure if there are types of vets but i would like to be one of the ones that take any animals, but i would like to specialise in reptiles (if that makes and sense?)

I have read this: How do I become a vet in Australia? - Yahoo!7 Answers

And that says you have to get 97-98% in the HSC which honestly i know will never get no matter how hard i try, which just reading that makes me pretty sad as I am not a straight A student. 

So really i would like as much info as possible, and any vets out there would really appreciate it if you could PM me and let me know a bit more 

Thanks
Ben


----------



## eitak (Apr 5, 2011)

I have also looked into becoming a vet and depending what uni you are trying to get into depends on what you need. Charles Sturt for example doesn't have any pre requisits (chem is recommended but not compulsory) but you must get a top score. 
But then I know people who have gotten into James Cook with an OP of 8 (1 is the highest and 24 is the lowest) but they had to have done chem n math b. If you are really keen just make sure you do the pre requsits in school apply anyway and if you don't get in start another degree get at least a credit average and apply to transfer over at the end of your first yr.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks eitak. Does anyone have anything else i need to know?

Ben


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Apr 5, 2011)

You don't always have to be a vet, you can look into other things like being a Vet Nurse which can be done externally (and good if you don't know if you can get the marks or not.) My advice though... Don't let anyone tell you that you CAN'T do it. If your teachers say, "sorry, you'd be better off doing _____." Don't listen. Tell them to shove it where the sun don't shine and do the extra research. Universities look at prior learning as well, so contact a few that you're interested in and ask them about it. (Lecturers are happy to speak with you if you arrange an appointment with them to do so.)

Took me five years after finishing high school to realise that you don't have to make up your mind straight away.


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't just accept that you are not good enough to get the required grades. 
Approach your school and see what help there is.
Peer tutoring? Guidance Counsellor? 
You are probably capable of much more than you realise.


----------



## eitak (Apr 5, 2011)

Also another idea might be to volunteer at the RSPCA or a vet clinic, that way even if your grades aren't quit there (but are kinda close) it can give you some advantage as it shows your dedicated and serious about becoming a vet

But to put a damper on things, if you find it really hard in high school to get good grades you must keep in mind that vet is considered harder than med - you need to be an animal dr, surgeon and dentist . . It will be hard work and if you aren't doing well in school (and your trying the best you can) maybe you should consider zoology, vet nurse or animal lab tech


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone.

Its not that other people say i cant do it infact they say i can if i try, but *I* think even if i try as hard as i can i still wont get into UNI.

And i dont know what courses i have to do or what uni to go to.
Anyone else out there.
Has anyone out there that hasn't been the smartest person in the class got into being a vet?

Ben


----------



## giglamesh (Apr 5, 2011)

isnt there a test you need to take during school? i know some students did it who wanted to become doctors.... depending on your grade on the test allowed you to get into different courses.


----------



## Mickey_B (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey Ben,
if you're really keen to become a vet, but you dont think that you will get a high enough ATAR score, there is usually an option of an internal course transfer if you get into a different course at the same uni. From memory, to transfer into vet at Syd uni, you need a distinction average (im not 100% on that though). There is also a similar course which is offered at Syd which is B of Animal and Vet Bioscience, which has a much lower ATAR than vet.
Vet is highly competetive to get into, and you usually need to show that you're dedicated by filling in special applications detailing previous work and volunteering experience, as well as writing an application essay (again, this is from memory, so please check hehe). 
I also think work experience at a vet clinic is invaluable (and also highly regarded in your application), as I had my heart set on being a vet also, until I did work experience, and nearly passed out in the operating room (needless to say, I decided vet wasnt for me hehe)
I think the most important thing to keep in mind is that if you dont get a high enough ATAR, it is not the end of the world, as there are a multitude of ways to get into the course that you want. If you're worried about your ATAR score, look into the requirements for internal course transfer (which you can usually do after completing one semester of uni). I'd also suggest googling the applications for vet courses as there are old applications available, just to have at look at the types of questions they ask, and the requirements they're looking for.
Hope that helps a bit 
Michaela


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks Michaela. I don't know all the courses are i need, i don't know anything about uni and the courses so your contribution didn't make sense but i will figure it out 

What ATAR do i have to get to get what ever courses i need? And at what age do i have to be to go and try work experience or just go help out?

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Kitah (Apr 5, 2011)

Your best bet is to study as hard as you can and do your best at school, and a major one is to start volunteering at places like the RSPCA, veterinary practices or even places like equine stables, boarding kennels etc. In QLD, the university of QLD you pretty much need an OP of 1. I'm currently in my fifth and final year at James Cook University in Townsville studying veterinary science, and I got in straight from school. I had volunteered at equine shows before and had various experience with animals which showed I was genuinely interested in doing veterinary science. They want to know that if they accept you, you'll stick the degree out and not waste their time. They don't really want people to start the degree and transfer to medicine for example after the first year (happens a lot)- because it just takes the spots that genuine people could have taken- and theres only a fairly limited number of available spots on each yearly intake. 

If its any help- I was aiming to go to UQ originally but didn't get the marks- I had filled out the questionaire and applied for JCU- I then got a phone call offering me a position here and I accepted! 

Even if you don't get in first go- if you really want to do vet science- start another degree, e.g. a bachelor of applied science/animal science, study as hard as you can to get your grade point average (GPA-you basically add up the value of your years marks) up, and then transfer in when you can. 

Look up the different unis, and their conditions for the degree. some require chemistry, physics or biology, english and maths B. For example when I came to JCU I needed Chemistry, Maths B and english- biology was a recommended/suggested highschool subject (but it still helped for the first year of study!) 

If you have any specific questions let me know and I'll see if I can help a bit


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 5, 2011)

For Sydney Uni doing a B Veterinary Bio-Science you'd be looking at an 85ish for your ATAR. While I agree with those telling you don't let anything get in the way of your dreams, you do need to look at things realistically. Becoming a vet is hard. The ATAR is high because the course is one of the most academically demanding in existence. If you are prepared to put in the work you'll make it, but don't underestimate what you're required to do. As was said, the vet degree is harder than a med degree. I know med students, they're fiercely intelligent, and they were still hitting the books to do external study every single night of the week just to reach an acceptable level.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Alright, im 14 and in year 9 now. Do you think i should start studying anything now to get sort of ahead? If so what should i study?


Thanks
Ben


----------



## Mickey_B (Apr 5, 2011)

Oops, sorry, I'll try and be a bit more clear.

1. Do a lot of research. You'll most likely have to do nearly all science subjects in year 12, 2 unit maths (at the least), physics, chem and bio, but check this by going to university web sites that offer bachelor of vet sci and looking at what subjects are recommended for you to do in yr12.
2. An ATAR provides a ranking for you, the ATAR for vet courses at different uni's will be different, as ATAR is more a measure of course popularity than it is of how smart you must be to do a course (although the higher your ATAR the more likely you are to get the course you want). You can check this by looking up the course cut off's from previous years.
3. The best bet for work experience would be to ring or visit individuals clinics, as I'd say age requirements probably vary and has to do with their insurance (im guessing on that one though). Just ring them and explain the situation that you would like to study vet sci, and were hoping to get some work experience.
Hopefully that one makes sense! hehe


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes that made a lot more sense. Thanks everyone, id still like to hear from everyone 

Ben


----------



## Kitah (Apr 5, 2011)

Stick to science and maths based subjects and you're on your way. For year 11 and 12 you usually need to do at least chemistry, english and maths B to get into most uni's, but some have additional requirements. Whether biologiy is a pre-requisite or not, I would recommend you study it at school as it'll make the first year of veterinary science make more sense. 

Contact your local kennels, veterinary practices or anywhere that handles/works with animals and ask if you are able to do some work experience for them, as Mickey_B said above.


----------



## Nathan_T (Apr 5, 2011)

It's been a while since I was in high school, so the courses would be different names I assume, but you should be looking at anything that will boost your ATAR. Maths is a big one, and since you're going to need to do english I assume, you'll need to ensure you're in the advanced level classes. Aside from that, biology and chemistry would be a help. Physics also scales well. For best results, you'll want to do extension levels in either maths or english if not both.

Currently, you should be focusing on English and Maths to ensure you can enter the higher level courses come Year 11 and 12. HSC courses don't matter a huge amount per se, as universities will pretty much cover year 11 and 12 bio/chem in their first month. However, it will make first year easier if you know a bit going in. I'd talk to your school to find out which courses are being adjusted highest recently and aim for them in Year 12


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 5, 2011)

Ok, ill go to my careers CO to morrow and see what she says.

Thanks everyone. Id also like people to post how it was like to get into being a vet.

Thanks


----------



## ezekiel86 (Apr 6, 2011)

It changes every year ...depending how many people are trying to get in or not showin interest..
most makes this yeah where lower then last year..lots of ppl i know only just missed out on things..and now this year would of got in but have already started doing other things and paid :O
A vet is near the top of list...been higher then a standed GP Dr coz they have so many diff body and things to learn,..eg..dogd cats birds and the list goes on ..not just the human body..


----------



## MChaz (Apr 6, 2011)

Do work experience when the opportunity arises... I seriously regret being lazy for my work experience and picking the easiest place I could get into which I really did not want a career in. Which was at a doctor surgery. Snore.

I always wanted to be a vet, but I'm allergic to cats  

Look up tafe courses, some go for as little as 6 weeks to as long as 4 years, so even if you want to do a short course part time through school (you're school should provide info on that if you do it through V.E.T - vocational education... training? I think haha) that will give you a head start. It could be one to two days a week for a couple of months. I'm not sure what courses are provided, cos I know they changed SACE/SATAC *again*this year... 

Volunteer at wildlife parks or RSPCA or AWL (I'm not sure wherebouts you are so these places depend on that) and really do your research. Next time there is a Uni or TAFE Open day at a uni or tafe that provides these courses your interested in, go and suss it out.

Hopefully some of this helps...
Mel


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm doing a veterinary tech course at uni now, gives me the option to change into vet science if I get my grade point average up enough. It's easy to get into a vet tech course, the OP required is 17. Any questions feel free to pm me.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks 

I got my work experience sheet today  now just wondering if the vet has to take you in for work experience, or its their decision?

And today my grandma and my science teacher said i couldn't make into being a vet, my grandma even laughed. That makes me want to be a vet just that much more to prove them wrong 

Ben


----------



## PhilK (Apr 6, 2011)

I didn't read this whole thread, I assume you've had plenty of advice. Just a quick word to say don't let bad grades discourage you... At school I stuffed around heaps and the career councellor lady said "you will never ever ever be a vet so forget it" and I am graduating as a vet at the end of this year!

There's always a way around, I just did a year of science and got my marks up (you need quite a high GPA though)... but be prepared because if you aren't a hard worker (and to be honest; of above average intelligence) you will find the degree extremely difficult.

Good luck and PM me if you need any other advice.


----------



## slither (Apr 6, 2011)

my best advice would be try and volunteer at some clinics and go through a university course start of as a bachelor of science and then verge into vet nursing or vet technician if your marks are high enough i started by becoming a nurse and working at clinics on the side and doing as much volunteer work as possible its a very hard road but stay dedicated work hard and u will make it im looking to have my own clinic its good to dream big


----------



## PhilK (Apr 6, 2011)

Slither I didn't know you were a vet?


----------



## slither (Apr 6, 2011)

yeah mate ive been a vet on and off for the last few years but im full time now not a surgeon yet still got a couple of years to go for that one


----------



## PhilK (Apr 6, 2011)

So you're specialising in surgery? Awesome, you got a residency and everything?


----------



## slither (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah mate well thats the plan im a bit torn between to loves the vet side of things and dolphin training wish there was a way to really balance both but if im going to become a surgeon its just going to take all of my time to focus on that


----------



## letsnegotiate (Apr 7, 2011)

Ben,
As previously mentioned don't let anyone tell you, you can't achieve something. I'm no vet but I'm in my final year of an engineering degree. I've worked full time while studying part time for the past few years. I was a very average student at school but while I've been at uni I've maintained pretty high grades, this is because with school you have to be there, UNI you need to want to be there to achieve a greater goal so it makes it easier to understand the work because you're interested in it. Also keep in mind that after 21 (i think) you're classed as a mature age student and you HSC marks aren't overly important. They weren't for me. If you can do a tafe course once you finish school it will be a huge help in getting into uni. That's basically what I did.
Anyway, theres more then one way to skin a cat as they say. If it's what you want to do you'll get there.
Tim


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 7, 2011)

Would going to tafe now help at all? I can go to tafe when im 15 (i think)

Ben


----------



## letsnegotiate (Apr 8, 2011)

So I take it your currently 14? If so stay in school and finish your HSC. If you don't get the marks you need then look at doing a tafe course as this will help you get into uni, but get your HSC first soyou can assess what you need. As mentioned try and get some related work experience over the next few years.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 8, 2011)

Yeah, im 14.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 11, 2011)

Havn't read this thread, however don't let teachers discourage you generally they have NFI on a students ability. If you have an average IQ you should be able to get into almost any course you want school is all about your application and how much you work/study. I barely went to school in my final year due to certain circumstances was told i wouldn't get into uni lol, ended up quitting and going into the city to complete my final year the following year and got an ATAR of over 90+ getting me into anything i wanted besides medicine (could have still gotten in through a back door ie science then transfer) and i didn't even try..

Melbournes Enter is set up like this (must complete 4 subjects incl english)

English /50
Best Subject /50
2nd Best Subject /50
3rd Best Subject /50

/200

You can do a max of 6 subjects for an extra 10%
5th Subject (optional) /5
6th Subject (optional) /5

Brings it up to /210

To get a 99.90 you need to get about a score of 208/210 to get a 90 you need a score of around 175/210

Suggest you do subjects like Chemistry/Spesh Maths as they get marked up alot so say you get 43/50 for Chemistry it gets marked up to like a 49/50.. also is a prereq for medicine anyway.

Keep in mind though to get a 40/50 its not like you need to answer 80% of the exam right, your ranked against other students you need to basically finish in the top 8% of your state to get a 40, so you need basically straight A+'s, goodluck.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks Southern_Forest_Dragon that helps.

Ben


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Apr 11, 2011)

No worries hope it made sense haha

Aidan


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2011)

Want to be a vet? Do a tour overseas without getting killed, probably will have trips to the middle east still going when you are old enough :lol:

If you want to be the other sort of vet study biology and veteniary science on wikipedia, you will learn more than a second year uni student. I assume you have an interest in herps so learning about them would be benifical, not many good reptile vets around and the few that are around make good money.

Being a vet isnt easy but if you are smart enough and have the motivation it will be a rewarding and successful path.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 11, 2011)

cris said:


> I assume you have an interest in herps so learning about them would be benifical, not many good reptile vets around and the few that are around make good money.


 
Yep, i was hoping to specialise in reptiles (if you can).

I have got my work experience papers so i am hoping to get to do it some in the next few months.

Thanks
Ben


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Yep, i was hoping to specialise in reptiles (if you can).


 
You can but most of the education you get at uni wont be specifically directeted at this and its something you should learn about independantly. This isnt to say you going to uni is a waste of time, its not a choice if you want to be a vet.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Where would you go to study reptiles?

Ben


----------



## Andrais (Apr 11, 2011)

LOL this is such a conincidence as i was having a convosation with my maths teacher about this today. I want to become a vet but from what you guys listed here it all sounds too hard and mind bobbling. I got **% (less than 50) for maths this term, So i've basically given up. My skills are in english (yes i know this post is not the most grammer edited nor spell checked but you can read it and I can relax for once instead of spelling and grammar checking everything). I got **% over 95% for my english this term and have been moved up to year 11 english, so whats that telling me? a new article writer for scales and tails? (be an amazing job) what jobs can I do with animals (the one thing I am truelly passionate about) which involve high english skills?


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 11, 2011)

Andrais said:


> LOL this is such a conincidence as i was having a convosation with my maths teacher about this today. I want to become a vet but from what you guys listed here it all sounds too hard and mind bobbling. I got **% (less than 50) for maths this term, So i've basically given up. My skills are in english (yes i know this post is not the most grammer edited nor spell checked but you can read it and I can relax for once instead of spelling and grammar checking everything). I got **% over 95% for my english this term and have been moved up to year 11 english, so whats that telling me? a new article writer for scales and tails? (be an amazing job) what jobs can I do with animals (the one thing I am truelly passionate about) which involve high english skills?


 
If you really want to be a vet go with it. You sound just like me, but better at english. But im still going to try, as i think it will be worth it.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2011)

snakes123 said:


> Where would you go to study reptiles?
> 
> Ben


 
Australia  we have heaps of them. If you mean stuff where you pay for education there is very little, but you can learn heaps from reading books and scientific papers, listening to other herpers/keerpers and observing reptiles in the wild.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 11, 2011)

But how/where would you learn how to treat them and whats wrong with them?

Ben


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure because I'm not taking vet science, I'm _majoring _in veterinary technology. You pick a major when you attend uni. When you study vet science, I'd assume you'd pick a major in something to do with herpetology.

I suck at maths, but English is my strong point. I barely passed maths during high school, and even though maths is a prerequisite for courses, if you haven't done the level of maths needed, one of your core classes is a maths based course (involving other things related to your major).


----------



## Kitah (Apr 11, 2011)

To be totally honest, I failed a few maths B exams in year 11 and one I think in year 12, and I still got into vet science straight out of school! The maths level you actually require to be a veterinarian is nothing like the stuff you do at school. 

With vet science you don't do majors/minors... its basically one set out course and you don't have a choice what subjects you do- you must complete the outline/course they set for you. You do get opportunities to do work placement as part of your degree at elective practices of your choice- I spent time at Australia Zoo, the Australian Wildlife Hospital, Currumbin Wildlife Hospital and Seaworld for some of my rotations, and in the second half of this year I'll be going to the Brisbane Birds and Exotics practice in Brisbane. The best way to learn is to spend time with some good veterinarians that know what they're doing, you can get experience handling various reptiles, birds, amphibians etc and learn the diagnostics, pharmaceuticals and husbandry of the animals you hope to later work with.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 11, 2011)

Kitah said:


> To be totally honest, I failed a few maths B exams in year 11 and one I think in year 12, and I still got into vet science straight out of school! The maths level you actually require to be a veterinarian is nothing like the stuff you do at school.
> 
> With vet science you don't do majors/minors... its basically one set out course and you don't have a choice what subjects you do- you must complete the outline/course they set for you. You do get opportunities to do work placement as part of your degree at elective practices of your choice- I spent time at Australia Zoo, the Australian Wildlife Hospital, Currumbin Wildlife Hospital and Seaworld for some of my rotations, and in the second half of this year I'll be going to the Brisbane Birds and Exotics practice in Brisbane. The best way to learn is to spend time with some good veterinarians that know what they're doing, you can get experience handling various reptiles, birds, amphibians etc and learn the diagnostics, pharmaceuticals and husbandry of the animals you hope to later work with.


 
Very envious. I dicked around in school and failed classes, despite having the ability to pass. I got great marks on the QCS test, too  How are you finding the course?


----------



## Kitah (Apr 11, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Very envious. I dicked around in school and failed classes, despite having the ability to pass. I got great marks on the QCS test, too  How are you finding the course?



Full on, particularly on the surgery and anaesthesia rotation I'm currently on  As the years go on, the workload magnifies significantly, but at the same time it seems to become much more 'relevant' and hands on. I'm currently in my fifth and final year.


----------



## maxPOWERS (Apr 11, 2011)

chem bio maths(forget physics) high level maths.
voluntering at ur local pcyc is a great idea.
if u can show a uni u are dedicated and passionate it will definately help. request an interview even.
then again theres pathways into everycourse.
like doing a science degree and majoring in animal science and applying for a postgrad in veterinary science.

physics if u can do it and like it
it will get u top marks.
but most people choose it for this reason and hate it so dont do that well.


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Very envious. I dicked around in school and failed classes, despite having the ability to pass. I got great marks on the QCS test, too  How are you finding the course?


 
If you are good enough at colour the dots tests you should be able to get into any course anywhere. You will probably have to study to get beyond 2nd year stuff though.


----------



## kawasakirider (Apr 11, 2011)

cris said:


> If you are good enough at colour the dots tests you should be able to get into any course anywhere. You will probably have to study to get beyond 2nd year stuff though.


 
QCS is more than multi choice. It's a flawed test in my opinion, so is the QLD OP system. But you can't get into any course anywhere unless you have the right OP, you can't get a decent OP regardless of what you get on the QCS test unless you at least pass. I failed art, and I only had four subjects because I was doing a traineeship. Looking to change into vet science later on, OR if I can get into business/journalism I'll do that. I had business/journalism as a preference, but veterinary technology was higher, and I got accepted into vet tech. If you get accepted into something, QTAC automatically forfeits and other preferences lower in the list, which sucked.



Kitah said:


> Full on, particularly on the surgery and anaesthesia rotation I'm currently on  As the years go on, the workload magnifies significantly, but at the same time it seems to become much more 'relevant' and hands on. I'm currently in my fifth and final year.


 
Congrats, that's great! Are you allowed to perform operations by yourself under the supervision of qualified vets in your last year?


----------



## Kitah (Apr 12, 2011)

kawasakirider said:


> Congrats, that's great! Are you allowed to perform operations by yourself under the supervision of qualified vets in your last year?



Yeah- we start off by doing speys and castrates with supervision, and we assist surgeries like cranial cruciate repairs, fracture repair, soft tissue surgery, laparotomies etc. Depending on the vet practices we do placements at the year before, many of them also let us do surgeries. I've also been able to do some on wildlife e.g. a skin wound repair on the wing of a Tawny Frogmouth, crop and skin repair on a purple crowned dove. 

So its a lot of work but its worth it


----------



## Snowman (Apr 12, 2011)

judging by some of the more recent chat posts it would appear that most the blokes on APS are more interested in becoming Yvette than a vet.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 12, 2011)

Who/what is Yvette?

Ben


----------



## shellfisch (Apr 12, 2011)

Snowman said:


> judging by some of the more recent chat posts it would appear that most the blokes on APS are more interested in becoming Yvette than a vet.



:lol:


----------

